# Anxiety + starving + fear=worst pre colonscopy day ever



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

I feel like I shouldnt even be at work. Im starving and Im so anxious I can barely think straight. My anxiety is so bad I have like physical shakes at times (which Im sure hunger is contributing). I feel like I am losing my mind and I havent even started the actual prep yet. Just venting. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Well if you are in that bad shape - should you even be having the prep at this time. Maybes wait til your anti-d medication kicks in - give it a month or so luv. If you are this bad you shouldn't be at work really. What on earth do you do - do they let you post on this site during working hours?Please don't get in so much of a state about the procedure - it really isn't all that bad - though as I say, try and see if you can put it off until you are mentally stronger.Sue


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am just hungry. Im not overweight by any means prob underweight! I start taking the pills that I assume "clean" you out at 5 pm. Im an attorney and no I dont think I should be on but my anxiety is so bad. I think Im going to leave work now, not productive at all! Thanks for the support


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

If you are an attorney - with all due respect - you are in NO shape at all to be out working. I should know - I'm one too. Are you getting some proper help and support - I'm assuming you are seeing your GP regularly - do you have a psychiatrist too.I'd get yourself signed off for at least 2 weeks sharpish - try and be with somebody whilst you are "weaning on" to the medication - its not right great if you are alone. Try and get some regular exercise, good diet and healthy sleep patterns.You need to be focussing on getting in much better mental shape - your career can play second fiddle - whats far more important is to get yourself well.Sue


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im leaving now for my colonscopy and endoscopy. Please think good thoughts!! Ill update when back


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Well good for you - just a word of caution you will probably feel very uncomfortable and bloated for a while - have a nice hot soak in the bath.All the best luvSue xxx


----------



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got back from teh colonoscopy and endoscopy. Everything went fine although I was really scared to the point of crying in the prep room. They found nothing but gastritis and some indication of an ulcer. I dont know I was so out of it when the doctor was speaking to me. I have a follow up appointment next week to figure out treatment. Thanks for all the positive thoughts!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Caligirl - I think you should be very proud of yourself - a colonscopy is not for the faint-hearted so you should give yourself a pat on the back. Also - try and look at the positive - if they'd found owt sinister - they'd have said - that should be a good base for you to move forward.Sue xxx


----------

